# Turtle hijacks yet another thread



## Banned (Nov 20, 2009)

For some reason I still have huge reservations about it, but I'm not really in the mood to die over a flu.  When I die, I wanna die in a cool way.  The flu is kinda boring...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Swine Flu Bulletins and Information*

A cool way? Like hypothermia?


----------



## Banned (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Swine Flu Bulletins and Information*

Haha.  Cool as in...interesting...funky...not like other people...something people will talk about long after I'm gone...


----------



## NicNak (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Swine Flu Bulletins and Information*



Turtle said:


> Haha.  Cool as in...interesting...funky...not like other people...something people will talk about long after I'm gone...



Funky like this?  :teehee:



> The test results come in for a patient and the doctor asks:
> 
> "Would you like the good news or bad news first?"  The patient says, "the good news"
> 
> The doc replies "Well the good news is you are having a disease named after you......"


----------



## Banned (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Swine Flu Bulletins and Information*

Exactly like that!


----------



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Swine Flu Bulletins and Information*

Turtlitis-a peculiar condition in which a person thinks they are a turtle. The patient usually presents with head tucked into sweater or shirt (depending on the type of turtle) with the odd peek from the neck hole. Little is known about this condition but it is most often fatal. The cause of death is usually suffocation on there own shell..er shirt.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Swine Flu Bulletins and Information*

Kinda like shirt out of luck?


----------



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

One would be if they got that condition.:sorry:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Swine Flu Bulletins and Information*



David Baxter said:


> Kinda like shirt out of luck?



:uh-uh:


----------



## Banned (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually I think YOU hijacked it, Dr. B, with your hypothermia comment, but let's not getting into nit-picky details, shall we?

STP - I don't "think" I'm a turtle.  I "know" I'm a turtle.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 21, 2009)

I like turtles. I always try to stop and get them out of the road to save them.


----------



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

What? You have turtles on your roads? I don't blame you.


----------



## Jackie (Nov 21, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I wanna die in a cool way.



Cryogenics come to mind How about having your body frozen and sent out into space to another planet, but you never get there because the space ship gets attacked by aliens! Thats a cool way, certainly not boring, and you would make the news and go down in history:lol:

"A frozen Turtle gets Hijacked by aliens"


----------



## Mashka (Nov 24, 2009)

i want zombies to come, and the last surviving individuals are me and a small group of people. but WAIT, theres a twist, ONE of them knows something that the OTHERS don't. secretly they're a government official who created the zombie virus and the only ancedote IS ZOMBIE TEARS MUHUHAHA. somewhere along the line, one person is forced to trust someone and it turns out that they come through; even though in the past their history wasn't good, now they're friends.


----------

